# Dichos acerca de tu país/ciudad



## tigger_uhuhu

Hola...
Estaba pensando en algunos "dichos" acerca de México y me acordé de unos que me gustaría compartir y saber si hay algunos parecidos en sus lugares:
México, tierra del sol azteca
Guadalajara, la perla de occidente
Cuernavaca, la ciudad de la eterna primavera
Y otra que me da mucha risa (la risa me da para evitarme llorar de pena)
México, tan lejos de Dios y tan cerca de Estados Unidos
Saludos a tod@s
Tigger


----------



## mansio

Paris, la ciudad de luces.


----------



## JAlvaro

New York, capital del mundo
Cali, sucursal del cielo
Quito, luz de América
Guayaquil, perla del Pacífico


----------



## oscarlami

Galicia, en cada risco marisco, 
...y en cada roca, coca.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

No entení lo de la roca y la coca... ¿coca... cocaína?


----------



## jinti

JAlvaro said:
			
		

> New York, capital del mundo


 
También:

New York (la ciudad), the Big Apple  (y si seguimos con la situación actual, ciudad de coyotes, jejeje  ) 
New York (el estado), the Empire State
Philadelphia, city of brotherly love (pero solíamos decir city of brotherly shove  )
Pennsylvania, the Keystone State (por su papel durante la guerra civil -- ¿la piedra angular?)


----------



## hopefully

JAlvaro said:
			
		

> New York, capital del mundo
> 
> Guayaquil, perla del Pacífico


 
Valparaíso,  joya del pacífico / puerto de los mil un cerros / amor de mis amores
Viña del Mar, la ciudad jardín
Quilpué, la ciudad del sol
Quillota, ciudad construída con cariño
La Cruz, tierra de las chirimoyas
Arica, ciudad de la eterna primavera
Olmué, donde es verano todo el año
Santiago,  es Chile
Iquique, tierra de campeones
La Serena, donde no se pasan penas


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¿Y sobre la ironía?, como en el caso de México, lo de "México, tan lejos de Dios y tan cerca de Estados Unidos"?
¿Algún otro lugar tiene algo así?


----------



## danielfranco

Irónicamente, creo que hay cosas como "L. A., city of broken dreams", "Las Vegas, what happens here stays here"...
Supongo que son o ardides comerciales o regionalismos. De manera más "oficial", quiero ofrecerte "Texas, like a whole other country"


----------



## jinti

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> ¿Y sobre la ironía?, como en el caso de México, lo de "México, tan lejos de Dios y tan cerca de Estados Unidos"?
> ¿Algún otro lugar tiene algo así?


 
Se dice New York, la manzana podrida (the rotten apple) y como ya mencioné, Philadelphia, ciudad del empujón fraternal (brotherly shove, en vez de brotherly love, o el amor fraternal)


----------



## Residente Calle 13

danielfranco said:
			
		

> Irónicamente, creo que hay cosas como "L. A., city of broken dreams", "Las Vegas, what happens here stays here"...
> Supongo que son o ardides comerciales o regionalismos. De manera más "oficial", quiero ofrecerte "Texas, like a whole other country"



I heard a flight attendant refer to* Las Vegas* as _*Lost Wages*_.


----------



## Cereth

pues dicen que Jalisco se escribe con "J" de joto y su capital Guadalajara se escribe con "G" de gay.

o también Jalisco tierra donde se dan los hombres (unos a otros)..
son medio vulgares pero supongo que hacen la mofa porque antes Jalisco era considerada la tierra de los machos y charros, y ahora es la capital gay de México.

Espero nadie se ofenda, son los dichos de por acá.

Saludines!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches

Alicante: "la millor terra del mon" (La mejor tierra del mundo)
Alicante donde el sol pasa el invierno

Me pregunto si son dichos sin más o si algún día han sido algún reclamo publicitario/turístico

Hasta otra


----------



## ronanpoirier

Rio de Janeiro - Wonderful City (I don't think so ¬¬)

and there is that one about Japan... which is something related to the sunrise but I can't remember...


----------



## danielfranco

Ah, yes. The land of the rising sun.


----------



## gato2

En Barcelona se dice;

"Barcelona es bona si la bossa sona"


Significa que Barcelona esta bien si hay dinero.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Cereth said:
			
		

> pues dicen que Jalisco se escribe con "J" de joto y su capital Guadalajara se escribe con "G" de gay.
> o también Jalisco tierra donde se dan los hombres (unos a otros)..
> son medio vulgares pero supongo que hacen la mofa porque antes Jalisco era considerada la tierra de los machos y charros, y ahora es la capital gay de México.
> Espero nadie se ofenda, son los dichos de por acá.
> Saludines!


  
Son graciosos... pero de dónde salió que es "la capital gay de méxico?


----------



## sdr083

> Ah, yes. The land of the rising sun.


 
And Norway is the Land of the Midnight Sun...


----------



## belén

Madrid es 

De Madrid al cielo..

Aunque ahora el nuevo slogan oficioso es "Madrid, vallas donde vayas" (porque la ciudad enterita está en obras)


----------



## gato2

belen said:
			
		

> Madrid es
> 
> De Madrid al cielo..


 

Lo "De Madrid al Cielo" siempre me ha hecho mucha gracia, denota una confianza en si mismos envidiable.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

"Madrid, vallas donde vayas"
Éste es bueno


----------



## oscarlami

belen said:
			
		

> Madrid es
> 
> De Madrid al cielo..
> 
> Aunque ahora el nuevo slogan oficioso es "Madrid, vallas donde vayas" (porque la ciudad enterita está en obras)


 
Danny de Vitto visited Madrid in 2001 and said something like: "It´s a lovely city, but it will be better when they find the treasure"

Such is the state of the city due to the never-ending building works. There are holes, trenches and road diversions everywhere.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

oscarlami said:
			
		

> Danny de Vitto visited Madrid in 2001 and said something like: "It´s a lovely city, but it will be better when they find the treasure"
> Such is the state of the city due to the never-ending building works. There are holes, trenches and road diversions everywhere.


   
Well... you should just come to Mexico City and you'll see... 
La diferencia es que aquí no hay vallas... así que cuando menos lo esperas estás en un gran hoyo con todo y automovil, o en un camino cerrado... sí asi es acá jajaja.


----------



## KateNicole

Wisconsin.........the Cheese state
Person from Wisconsin............Cheesehead.


----------



## KateNicole

Kenosha, Wisconsin
Ke-nowhere, Wisconsin
Why?  Because there's not much to see or do there!


----------



## veleño

En colombia hay algunos

Cali pachanguero

Cali es cali lo demás es monte.

Pereira la perla del otún

Y este último que es una campaña de la alcaldía

Bogotá 2600 metros más cerca de las estrellas.

gracias


----------



## steffiegomez

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> ¿Y sobre la ironía?, como en el caso de México, lo de "México, tan lejos de Dios y tan cerca de Estados Unidos"?
> ¿Algún otro lugar tiene algo así?


Mexico D.F. : La ciudad de la esperanza (ja ja ja este es el irónico)
Mexicali: La antesala del infierno (estuve una vez allí y el calor es literalmente infernal)
Saludos


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

steffiegomez said:
			
		

> Mexico D.F. : La ciudad de la esperanza (ja ja ja este es el irónico)
> Mexicali: La antesala del infierno (estuve una vez allí y el calor es literalmente infernal) (y eso que no estuviste en "plaza cachanilla", ademas del calor... ¡el olor!  )
> Saludos


Algunos analistas políticos y económicos dicen que de ganar las elecciones presidenciales el principal usuario de este dicho: "Mexico D.F. : La ciudad de la esperanza", se transformaría a este otro "México, el país de la desesperanza"   
Eso sí que sería irónico


----------



## Miguelillo 87

también ahora con el gobierno nuevo se nle llamo a Mexico. La ciudad de la esperanza


----------



## Laia

Bueno, hace ya mucho que no paso por aquí (he casi superado la adicción a WR...  ), pero hoy me he levantado inspirada y bueno, escribiré un post... jeje

*Sobre Barcelona*:

- _Barcelona posa't guapa_ (Barcelona ponte guapa): lema del ayuntamiento para hacer obras y arreglar un poco los edificios y tal...

- _Barcelona, la ciutat comtal_ / Barcelona la ciudad condal

- _Barcelona, ciutat olímpica_

- _Barcelona: bar, cel i ona_ (en castellano sería: bar, cielo y ola)

- _Barcelona la gran encisera_: de un poema de Joan Maragall (el abuelo de Pasqual Maragall, por cierto):

Tal com ets, tal te vull, ciutat mala (…) 
Barcelona! i amb tos pecats, nostra! nostra! 
Barcelona nostra! la gran encisera!

La traduzco, más o menos:

Tal como eres, así te quiero, ciudad mala (...)
Barcelona! y con tus pecados, nuestra! nuestra!
Barcelona nuestra! la gran hechicera!

- _Barcelona és bona quan la bossa sona_ (Barcelona es buena cuando la bolsa suena): ésta la aprendí hace poco y no me gusta nada, pero ya que es popular, pues la pongo...


*Sobre los barceloneses* (barcelonins o barcelonesos):

- Camacus (viene de "que maco" = "que bonito")
- Pixapins (meapinos)
- Els de Can Fanga
- Cobis (como la mascota de los JJ OO)
- Xaves (viene de hablar "xava")
etc.

no es muy bonito, pero bueno...  


*Sobre el alcalde*:

- Joan Clos: Joan Clos (Jean Claude) Van Damme


----------



## Just_Wil

Estos son algunos de Costa Rica
Cartago: Ciudad de las brumas, antigua metrópoli.
Alajuela: Ciudad de los mangos.
Heredia: Ciudad de las flores.
Puntarenas: La perla del pacífico.
Guanacaste: La ciudad de la pampa.


----------



## Bonjules

Puerto Rico, 'Perla del Caribe'
Puerto Rico, 'Isla del Encanto'

.....well.....some claim its becoming more like:
'Isla del Espanto'...
saludos
bj


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Names for Toronto (pronounced Torronna if you live around here):

The Big Smoke
Hogtown

and, more sarcastically,

Toronto the Good (it once was actually called this)
Toronto, self-proclaimed Centre of the Universe


----------



## Outsider

_"Portugal é Lisboa; o resto é paisagem."_
Portugal is Lisbon; everything else is landscape.

A memento of more elitist times, I suppose, but there's a lot of truth to it.


----------



## CheRie

Refiriéndose a que otras ciudades en Venezuela no son "la capital":
"Caracas es Caracas, lo demás es monte y culebra"


----------



## betulina

About my town, Badalona, which is about 10 km away from Barcelona, people say (and not only in Badalona, all good supporters of basketball too):

"Badalona, bressol del basquetbol"

(Badalona, cuna del baloncesto / Badalona, cradle of basketball)

Of course, it was not invented here  but we have one of the oldest basketball clubs in Spain and it is considered to be the first sport of the town.


----------



## Wladimir

San Petersburgo se llama una ciudad de "noches blancas" y la Palmira del Norte.


----------

